# New pics of Cocoa



## natstat (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## natstat (Jun 2, 2013)

She had just arrived home...she's our joy!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Oooooooooh! Such a cutie-patootie!!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Awww! So sweet!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Cocoa is adorable! You have an amazing, fun-filled adventure ahead of you. Enjoy every moment!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I am admiring Cocoa. Just beautiful!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What a doll!! Looks like a real cuddle bug!


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

Cocoa is gorgeous! congratulations on your furkid. Fun times ahead!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Boy, is she a cutie. What is her coloring and how old is she? Enjoy her and keep the pics coming. :welcome:


----------



## PiedPiper (Apr 30, 2013)

Sooo sweet!!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

She's cuter than I remember! I will pm you about the playdate.


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

natstat said:


> View attachment 57810


I need to post updated pics.

He and Gibbs could be brothers, so I obviously feel he's one of the cutest pups I've ever seen!!!


----------



## Lily528 (Oct 3, 2012)

Absolutely precious!! Enjoy!


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

So sweet! Congratulations 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thebean28 (Jan 4, 2013)

What a cutie! Grats and best wishes for many years of fun and happiness with her


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Such a cutie-Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

Enjoy your beautiful pup!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## natstat (Jun 2, 2013)

sandypaws said:


> Boy, is she a cutie. What is her coloring and how old is she? Enjoy her and keep the pics coming. :welcome:


She's 10 weeks old in the pic. Turned 11weeks yesterday. Her coloring is sable and white, but she's turning whiter everyday so it's mostly sable tips. Her ears and tail are darker.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Wow, she looks pretty dark in her 10 week picture. Amazing how they can change. Well, no matter what color she turns out to be, she's still very, very cute. Have fun.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Adorable!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

I need more pics! please!! very cute. beyond cute.


----------



## mack (Jul 2, 2013)

Cocoa is darling! Thanks for sharing and enjoy


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

natstat said:


> View attachment 57810


They could be twins.


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm trying to get side by side pictures. Let me try again


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

It will be fun to compare them in 12 months!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Congratulations, she is adorable!!!


----------



## natstat (Jun 2, 2013)

Gibbs Mom and Dad said:


> I'm trying to get side by side pictures. Let me try again


Oh wow! Your right, they look so much a like. Will update pic soon.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

She is so cute! Keep sending us pictures!


----------

